# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ευτυχισμένο ζευγάρι αλλά πρόβλημα στην αναπαραγωγή

## pepsi

καλησπερα σε ολους ειμαι καινουρια στο φοτουμ και ελπιζω να τα καταφερω. το προβλημα μου ειναι το εξης. περσι το καλοκαιρι μπηκε στο σπιτι μου απο την μπαλκονοπορτα ενα αρσενικο παραδεισακι ζεμπρακι (μαλλον εφυγε απο ενα πετ σοπ που ειναι κοντα μου) εκατσε ηρεμο και το επιασα τελικα ειναι αρσενικο.φετος την ανοιξη αποφασισα να του παρω μια θηλυκια για παρεα και να γινει και οικογενειαρχης.απο την πρωτη μερα ηταν ολο γλυκες και απευθειας ερωτοτροπουσαν συνεχεια. μετα απο 10 ημερες σε μια εσωτερικη φωλια καλαθακι που του ειχα απο πριν του παρω την θηλυκια βλεπω το πρωτο αυγο, χαρηκα πολυ αλλα το πρωτο προβλημα παρουσιαστηκε οταν τους εβαζα τροφη πηγαινε ο αρσενικος και τραβαγε το νημα εξω απο την φωλια ευτηχως δεν επεφτε το αυγο αλλα το σκεπασε και μετα η θηλυκια εκανε δευτερο και ξανα τα ιδια. εκτος απο αυτο ο αρσενικος επαιρνε ακκαθαρσιες και τις εβαζε μεσα στην φωλια και οπως διαβασα αυτο δεν ειναι καλο γιατι τα αυγα εχουν πορους και ειναι ευαισθητα στα μικροβια.τελοσπαντων τα αυγα ασπορα η τα εχασα απο τις ακκαθαρσιες. το κλουβι το εχω στην κουζινα μου σε ψηλο σημειο 2 μετρα διατροφη σουπιοκοκκαλο και αυγο. τα ιδια και με την δευτερη γεννα με την μονη διαφορα οτι εκανε εξι αυγα απο τα οποια το ενα το εσπασε το βρηκα κατω απο το νημα και τα υπολοιπα οπως μαλλον τσιμπαγε για να βγαλει το νημα τα τρυπησε ελαχιστα μικρες τρυπουλες πολυ μικρες. τωρα σκεφτομαι μηπως να τα αφησω να ζευγαρωσουν και να τα χωρησω ετσι ωστε να κανει η θηλυκια με την ησυχια της τα αυγα και μολις βγουν οι νεοσσοι να τα ξαναβαλω μαζι? πειτε μου την γνωμη σας σας παρακαλω.κατι ασχετο ενας φιλος θελει να ζευγαρωσει παραδεισακι ζεμπρακι με καρδερινα γινετε?

----------


## douriakos

το δευτερο δεν νομιζω να γινεται  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Κωνσταντινα καλως ηρθες!! και καλη διαμονη στο φορουμ σου ευχομαι!! στο θεμα σου τωρα. δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω αυτο που συμβαινει με την συμπεριφορα του αρσενικου! σιγουρα θα σου πουνε καλυτερα τα παιδια του φορουμ που εχουν παραδεισια. εγω θελω να πω οτι καλο θα ηταν να τα βγαλεις απο την κουζινα γιατι δεν κανει να ειναι κοντα σε αναθυμιασεις καπνου απο τηγανισμα, ψησιμο, μυρωδιες φαγητου! γκαζι και οτι σχετιζεται με μια κουζινα. επισης τι του ηρθε του φιλου σου και θελει να ζευγαρωσει παραδεισιο με καρδερινα??? εννοειται πως δεν γινεται!!! καταρχην δεν ταιριαζουν τα dna τους!! και κατα δευτερον και να γινοταν θα δημιουργουσε ενα τερατουργημα ποιος ο λογος.

----------


## daras

καλως ηρθες Κωνσταντινα.
ειχες προμηθευσει αρκετο υλικο? μηπως ο αρσενικος εβαζε οτι να ειναι μεσα στη φωλια επειδη δεν ειχε αρκετο υλικο?
στα παραδεισακια παρεχουμε αφθονο υλικο αρχικα γιατι σχεδον τη γεμιζουν τη φωλια..και οταν εναποτεθει το πρωτο αυγο σταματαμε να δινουμε πλεον νημα για φωλια...γιατι απο υπερβαλλοντα ζηλο ο αρσενικος θα καλυψει τα αυγα αν εχει κι αλλο υλικο στη διαθεση του.
απο εκει και περα θα πρεπει να εχουν και αρκετη ηρεμια...γιατι το στρες τα κανει καμια φορα να κανουν πραγματα που σε μας φαινονται περιεργα.
δε λεω οτι φταιει κατι απο αυτα....αλλα τα παραπανω δημιουργουν προβλημα σε πολλες περιπτωσεις και ειπα να τα αναφερω να τα εχεις υποψιν.

----------


## jk21

καρδερινα και ζεμπρακι ζευγαρωμενα θα ηταν ενα ενδιαφερον θεμα να το δει στο ονειρο του ,να μας πει αποτελεσμα  :: 


τα εξι τρυπημενα αυγα τα ανοιξες ; ειχαν εστω μικρο στιγμα πανω στον κροκο; αν ναι μονο τοτε ηταν ενσπορα ,αλλιως ο αρσενικος τρυπουσε αυγα που ηξερε οτι απλα δεν τα ειχε βατεψει .ειχες δει να κανουν την << πραξη >> ;

η κινηση να βαζει ακαθαρσιες στη φωλια ηταν για να δειξει οτι δεν του αρεσει .βγαλε το νημα καθαρισε την ,δινε καθε μερα αυγο βραστο σφιχτο και δωσε νεο υλικο φωλιας 
αν ομως ανοιξες τα αυγα και ηταν με σπορο τοτε ο αρσενικος σου ειναι λιγο περιεργος για μπαμπας ... δεν νομιζω ομως

----------


## COMASCO

απο οτι θυμαμαι...το νημα πρεπει να το αφαιρεις απο την γεννα του 1ου αυγου...ετσι ξερω δηλαδη...τωρα το αυγα οπως ειπε και ο δημητρης τα ειδες?επισης εκαναν την ''πραξη''
ξεχασα να πω καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ!!!!!!!
υ.γ συμφωνω με ολα που ειπε ο πανος πιο πανω..και εγω αυτα θα ελεγα!!το μονο που θελουν ειναι να εχουν ησυχια οταν περνουν τετοια περιοδο...!!!!

----------


## pepsi

> καρδερινα και ζεμπρακι ζευγαρωμενα θα ηταν ενα ενδιαφερον θεμα να το δει στο ονειρο του ,να μας πει αποτελεσμα 
> 
> 
> τα εξι τρυπημενα αυγα τα ανοιξες ; ειχαν εστω μικρο στιγμα πανω στον κροκο; αν ναι μονο τοτε ηταν ενσπορα ,αλλιως ο αρσενικος τρυπουσε αυγα που ηξερε οτι απλα δεν τα ειχε βατεψει .ειχες δει να κανουν την << πραξη >> ;
> 
> η κινηση να βαζει ακαθαρσιες στη φωλια ηταν για να δειξει οτι δεν του αρεσει .βγαλε το νημα καθαρισε την ,δινε καθε μερα αυγο βραστο σφιχτο και δωσε νεο υλικο φωλιας 
> αν ομως ανοιξες τα αυγα και ηταν με σπορο τοτε ο αρσενικος σου ειναι λιγο περιεργος για μπαμπας ... δεν νομιζω ομως


οχι δεν τα ανοιξα δυστυχως με το που ειδα μικρες τρυπητσες ειχαν περασει και οι μερες για να εκκολαφτουν και ετσι τα πεταξα. πολλες φορες ειχαν κανει την <<πραξη>>. μαλλον οι τρυπες ηταν οταν ο αρσενικος οταν τους εβαζα τροφη και νερο κλπ πηγαινε στην φωλια και αρπαζε το νημα και το πεταγε εξω απο την φωλια και μετα το ξαναβαζε πισω. μαλλον καταλαθος πρεπει να εγιναν. τωρα τι να κανω εχουν κανει πραξη παλι αρκετες φορες να τα χωρισω και να αφησω την θηλυκια να κανει αυγα με την ησυχια της, ετσι ωστε ο αρσενικος να μην γεμιζει συνεχεια την φωλια με ακκαθαρσιες και να τους ξαναενωσω οταν βγουν οι νεοσσοι? τι λετε θα μπορεσει η θηλυκια μονη της?

----------


## lagreco69

Ο αρσενικος χρειαζεται για να ζεσταινει τα αυγα οταν βγαινει η θυληκια να ξεμουδιασει!! επισης να μενει το βραδυ εξω απο την φωλια για να νιωθει ασφαλεια η θυληκια!! και επισης ο αρσενικος ταιζει την θυληκια κατα ολη την διαρκεια που αυτη θα κλωσσαει τα αυγα της!!

----------


## pepsi

> Ο αρσενικος χρειαζεται για να ζεσταινει τα αυγα οταν βγαινει η θυληκια να ξεμουδιασει!! επισης να μενει το βραδυ εξω απο την φωλια για να νιωθει ασφαλεια η θυληκια!! και επισης ο αρσενικος ταιζει την θυληκια κατα ολη την διαρκεια που αυτη θα κλωσσαει τα αυγα της!!


μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα. η μονη λυση ειναι φωλια κλειστου τυπου και βλεπουμε.

----------


## tonis!

το οτι ο αρσενικος χαλα την φωλια δειχνει οτι νιωθει για καποιο λογο ανασφαλεια...βαλτα σε σημειο που δεν περνουν συνεχεια ανθρωποι και προτιμησε κλειστη φωλια.Πριν τα βαλεις σε αναπαραγωγη πρεπει να εχουν ακολουθησει διατροφικη προετοιμασια και να τους εχεις παρεχει αρκετο υλικο φωλιας.Θα συμφωνησω με τα παιδια,βγαλτα απο την κουζινα,τετοια εποχη μπορεις να τα εχεις και σε ενα σκιερο μερος στο μπαλκονι που δεν το πιανει ο αερας!

----------


## tonis!

πολλα ζεμπρακια δεν προχορουν σε αναπαραγωγη αν ειναι χωριστα γιαυτο δεν στο συνιστω.Το παν ειναι να μην στρεσαρονται!

----------


## pepsi

θα βαλω κλειστου τυπου.αν αρχισει και βαζει παλι ακκαθαρσιες?

----------


## lagreco69

> θα βαλω κλειστου τυπου.αν αρχισει και βαζει παλι ακκαθαρσιες?





Βαλε φωλια κλειστου τυπου!! βγαλε τα απο την κουζινα και βαλε τα σε ενα ωραιο σκιερο μερος στο μπαλκονι σου οπως ειπε ο φιλος Αντωνης, εαν εχει πολυ φασαρια εξω δοκιμασε να τα βαλεις σε ενα δωματιο του σπιτιου καπου ψηλα στην ησυχια τους. διαβαζα σημερα ενα αρθρο για τα παραδεισια οτι ανχωνονται με το παραμικρο!! δωσε τους μπολικο υλικο, αυγο καθημερινα, σουπιοκοκκαλο, φρεσκο νερακι και αφησε τα να κανουν τα δικα τους. αμα αρχισει παλι τα κολπα του ο αρσενικος μην παρεμβεις!! ασε τον για 10 με 20 ημερες να κανει οτι θελει!! μετα απο αυτο το διαστημα εαν δεν εχει προχωρησει θετικα η κατασταση του. βγαλε την φωλια!! και δοκιμαζεις παλι του χρονου που θα εχει οριμασει και αυτος περισσοτερο.

----------


## tonis!

τις κοτσιλιες λογικα τις βαζει επειδη του λειπει υλικο...οποτε προσφερε του απλοχερα και οταν γεννηθουν τα αυγα μην δινεις αλλο!

----------


## pepsi

στα παραδεισακια τους κοβουν τα νυχια?μου φαινονται λιγο μεγαλα.

----------


## lagreco69

Σε ολα τα πουλακια κοβουμε τα νυχακια τους!! μερικα το κανουν και μονα τους τριβοντας τα νυχακια τους στο σουπιοκοκκαλο τους, οπως και το ραμφος τους!!  παρε εναν νυχοκοπτη και πηγαινε κατω απο μια λαμπα ωστε να φαινονται οι φλεφιτσες του νυχιου και πραξε οπως σου λεει η φωτογραφια με προσεκτικες κινησεις!!!! σε περιπτωση που ματωσει το νυχι βαλε του αμεσως!!! betadine, καλαμποκαλευρο η πουδρα.

----------


## pepsi

μια ερωτηση τα ζεβρακια μου ξεκινησαν αφου εχουν κανει την <<πραξη>> αρκετες φορες απο της 9 ιουνιου να φτιαχνουν φωλια μαλλον θα κανουν γεννα. τους εβαλα κλειστει φωλια και ειναι πιο ηρεμα απο οτι ηταν στην ανοιχτει. με την ζεστη τι κανω ομως? μεχρι στιγμης το βραδυ κοιμονται εξω απο την φωλια ( τα εχω ακομα στην κουζινα γιατι δεν εχω αλλο χωρο) αμα κανουν αυγα και δεν καθονται μεσα την νυχτα τι κανω?

----------


## jk21

θα καθονται οσο χρειαζεται .μην ανησυχεις .τα πουλια αισθανονται τη ζεστη καπως λιγοτερο απο οσο εμεις .η θερμοκρασια τους ειναι γυρω στους 39-40 βαθμους και ειναι λογικο να ειναι πιο ανεκτικα .εμεις εχουμε σχεδον 36.5

----------


## ria

αν δεν εχουν αυγα θα σου ελεγα να αφαιρεσεις την φωλια και να τους δωσεις καθημερινο μπανιο να ξεπυρωσουν η εποχη πλεον δεν ενδυκνειται τοσο για να ξεκινησεις αναπαραγωγη μπορεις ανετα απο οκτωμβρη με καταλληλη προετοιμασια μιας και τα ζεμπρακια δεν εχουν θεμα με την εποχη ζευγαρωματος!!!!! μην βαλεις τα πουλια σε κινδυνο καθως μεχρι να κανουν αυγα και να μεγαλωσουν μωρα θα παει ο αλλος μηνας...σκεψου τι ζεστη θα κανει...ειναι αμαρτια να χασεις πουλια απο την ζεστη...επισης βασικο ειναι να μην υπαρχουν μετακινησεις απο την στιγμη που θα κανουν αυγο αυτο σημαινει οτι αν ειναι στην κουζινα θα πρεπει να μεινουν στην κουζινα μεχρι να μεγαλωσουν τα μωρα...

----------


## pepsi

> αν δεν εχουν αυγα θα σου ελεγα να αφαιρεσεις την φωλια και να τους δωσεις καθημερινο μπανιο να ξεπυρωσουν η εποχη πλεον δεν ενδυκνειται τοσο για να ξεκινησεις αναπαραγωγη μπορεις ανετα απο οκτωμβρη με καταλληλη προετοιμασια μιας και τα ζεμπρακια δεν εχουν θεμα με την εποχη ζευγαρωματος!!!!! μην βαλεις τα πουλια σε κινδυνο καθως μεχρι να κανουν αυγα και να μεγαλωσουν μωρα θα παει ο αλλος μηνας...σκεψου τι ζεστη θα κανει...ειναι αμαρτια να χασεις πουλια απο την ζεστη...επισης βασικο ειναι να μην υπαρχουν μετακινησεις απο την στιγμη που θα κανουν αυγο αυτο σημαινει οτι αν ειναι στην κουζινα θα πρεπει να μεινουν στην κουζινα μεχρι να μεγαλωσουν τα μωρα...


εχουν ξεκινησει με αυγα απο της 15 η 16 ιουνιου αλλα μαλλον στης 16 εκανε το πρωτο σημερα εκανε το τεταρτο απο το πρωτο αυγο που εκαναν καθονται εναλλαξ βγαινει το ενα μπαινει το αλλο θελω να πιστευω οτι κατι θα γινει αυτην την φορα αν οχι θα τα βαλω οπως λες απο οκτωβρη. ποσες φορες μπορει να βαλω τα παραδεισακια για αναπαραγωγη. εχω ακουσει τρεις φορες το χρονο αλλιως μετα μπορει να υπαρχει προβλημα στους νεοσσους αλλα και στους γονεις.οταν λενε τρεις φορες εννοουν ολοκληρωμενες γεννες με νεοσσους η και ασπορες γεννες?

----------


## douriakos

ολοκληρωμενες γεννες εννοουν!

----------


## ria

αυτο εξαρταται απο τι θες εσυ...αν θες υγειη και ευτυχισμενα πουλακια και τους παρεχεις τα απαραιτητα για την διατροφη τους στοιχεια τα οποια ειναι σουπιοκοκκαλο παντα,grit αλλα και καρβουνο παντα στο κλουβι 4-5 φορες την εβδομαδα μια ολοκληρωμενη και καλη αυγοτροφη καθως και ενα καλο μιγμα σπορων ,αλλα και 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα λαχανικα και φρουτα..τοτε μπορουν να κανουν μεχρι και 4 ολοκληρωμενες γεννες αλλα οχι ολες μαζι...για παραδειγμα 2 γεννες συνεχομενες το φθινοπωρο και 2 συνεχομενες αρχες ανοιξης-καλοκαιρι (οχι στις μεγαλες ζεστες)..οπως και να εχει μιλαμε παντα για ολοκληρωμενες γεννες με μεγαλωμα νεοσσων ..ενας καλος και υπευθυνος ιδιοκτητης πρεπει να γνωριζει ποτε πρεπει να σταματησει τις αναπαραγωγες αν βλεπει σημαδια κουρασης και εξαντλησης στα πουλια...τα ζεμρακια μπορει να κανουν αυγα συνεχεια αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει απαραιτητα μολις δουμε ενα αυγο στον πατο να βαλουμε αμεσως και φωλια...αν βλεπουμε ταλαιπωρημενα πουλια αλλα πυρωμενα δεν βαζουμε φωλια αλλα μπανακι καθημερινο ωστε να τα βοηθησουμε να ηρεμισουν ...στην περιπτωση σου τωρα μην μετακινησεις καθολου το κλουβι αν εχουν αυγα τα πουλια απο την στιγμη που κλωσσανε εναλλαξ αυτο σημαινει οτι πανε καλα τα πραγματα...λογω της εναλλαγης θερμοκρασιας προσπαθησε με ενα υγρο πανι να διατηρεις την υγρασια στην φωλια (ενα βρεγμενο πανακι πανω στην κλειστη φωλια θα βοηθησει)..δεν σου εγγυομαι καλα αποτελεσματα αλλα αξιζει η προσπαθεια...ενημερωνε μας για την κατασταση ελπιζω στο καλυτερο και να εχετε συντομα απογονους!

----------


## pepsi

> αυτο εξαρταται απο τι θες εσυ...αν θες υγειη και ευτυχισμενα πουλακια και τους παρεχεις τα απαραιτητα για την διατροφη τους στοιχεια τα οποια ειναι σουπιοκοκκαλο παντα,grit αλλα και καρβουνο παντα στο κλουβι 4-5 φορες την εβδομαδα μια ολοκληρωμενη και καλη αυγοτροφη καθως και ενα καλο μιγμα σπορων ,αλλα και 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα λαχανικα και φρουτα..τοτε μπορουν να κανουν μεχρι και 4 ολοκληρωμενες γεννες αλλα οχι ολες μαζι...για παραδειγμα 2 γεννες συνεχομενες το φθινοπωρο και 2 συνεχομενες αρχες ανοιξης-καλοκαιρι (οχι στις μεγαλες ζεστες)..οπως και να εχει μιλαμε παντα για ολοκληρωμενες γεννες με μεγαλωμα νεοσσων ..ενας καλος και υπευθυνος ιδιοκτητης πρεπει να γνωριζει ποτε πρεπει να σταματησει τις αναπαραγωγες αν βλεπει σημαδια κουρασης και εξαντλησης στα πουλια...τα ζεμρακια μπορει να κανουν αυγα συνεχεια αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει απαραιτητα μολις δουμε ενα αυγο στον πατο να βαλουμε αμεσως και φωλια...αν βλεπουμε ταλαιπωρημενα πουλια αλλα πυρωμενα δεν βαζουμε φωλια αλλα μπανακι καθημερινο ωστε να τα βοηθησουμε να ηρεμισουν ...στην περιπτωση σου τωρα μην μετακινησεις καθολου το κλουβι αν εχουν αυγα τα πουλια απο την στιγμη που κλωσσανε εναλλαξ αυτο σημαινει οτι πανε καλα τα πραγματα...λογω της εναλλαγης θερμοκρασιας προσπαθησε με ενα υγρο πανι να διατηρεις την υγρασια στην φωλια (ενα βρεγμενο πανακι πανω στην κλειστη φωλια θα βοηθησει)..δεν σου εγγυομαι καλα αποτελεσματα αλλα αξιζει η προσπαθεια...ενημερωνε μας για την κατασταση ελπιζω στο καλυτερο και να εχετε συντομα απογονους!


η φωλια ειναι εσωτερικη κλειστει και απο σκληρο χαρτονι την οποια την εφτιαξα εγω με ενα αρθρο πουειχε στο ιντερνετ αν βαλω βρεγμενο πανι επανω μαλλον θα υπαρξει προβλημα με το χαρτονι να το βαλο πανω στο κλουβι το πανακι? μηπως ομως φοβηθουν και δεν πλησιαζουν στην φωλια?

----------


## ria

οχι πανω στο κλουβι τοτε απλα βαλε μπανιερουλα μεσα στο κλουβι τις τελευταιες μερες της εκκολαψης!!!!!!!

----------


## pepsi

> οχι πανω στο κλουβι τοτε απλα βαλε μπανιερουλα μεσα στο κλουβι τις τελευταιες μερες της εκκολαψης!!!!!!!


το πρωτο αυγο εγινε 15 η 16 ιουνιου ποτε πιστευεις οτι πρεπει να βαλω την μπανιερα σημερα εκανε το πεμπτο.

----------


## pepsi

> το πρωτο αυγο εγινε 15 η 16 ιουνιου ποτε πιστευεις οτι πρεπει να βαλω την μπανιερα σημερα εκανε το πεμπτο.


και ποτε να το βγαλω το μπανακι?

----------


## ria

θα το βαλεις οταν μετρησεις 12 με 13 μερες απο οταν ξεκινησε να κλωσσαει τα αυγα...δηλαδη αν ξεκινησε να κλωσσαει απο την πρωτη μερα 15 ιουνιου μετρα 12-13 μερες απο τοτε..στην 14-15 συνηθως σκανε μυτη οι νεοσσοι!!!!!!

----------


## pepsi

> θα το βαλεις οταν μετρησεις 12 με 13 μερες απο οταν ξεκινησε να κλωσσαει τα αυγα...δηλαδη αν ξεκινησε να κλωσσαει απο την πρωτη μερα 15 ιουνιου μετρα 12-13 μερες απο τοτε..στην 14-15 συνηθως σκανε μυτη οι νεοσσοι!!!!!!


αρα θα το βαλω το μπανακι αφου ειχα το πρωτο αυγο στης 15 η 16 ιουνιου 28-29 ιουνιου. για τα υπολοιπα αυγα που εγιναν στης 17,18,19,20 δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα οσπου να σκασει το πρωτο γιατι αυτα θα βγουν αργοτερα? συγνωμη αν σε ζαλιζω αλλα πρωτη φορα ζευγαρωνω πουλια. ποσες μερες θα κρατησω το μπανακι?

----------


## ria

οχι αλιμονο δεν με ζαλιζεις μην σε ανυσηχει καθολου αυτο...το μπανακι θα το αλλαζεις καθημερινα με φρεσκο νερο και δεν θα το κρατας ολη μερα για λιγη ωρα μονο...θα το βαλεις μεχρι να σκασουν ολα τα αυγουλακια...σου προτεινω κατι τετοιο γιατι λογω της εντονης ζεστης ισως εχεις προβλημα με την υγρασια...μολις γεννηθουν τα μικρα ενημερωσε μας..θα σου στειλω τοτε και μια ωραια και θρεπτικη πανευκολη αυγοτροφη αν θες..

----------


## pepsi

> οχι αλιμονο δεν με ζαλιζεις μην σε ανυσηχει καθολου αυτο...το μπανακι θα το αλλαζεις καθημερινα με φρεσκο νερο και δεν θα το κρατας ολη μερα για λιγη ωρα μονο...θα το βαλεις μεχρι να σκασουν ολα τα αυγουλακια...σου προτεινω κατι τετοιο γιατι λογω της εντονης ζεστης ισως εχεις προβλημα με την υγρασια...μολις γεννηθουν τα μικρα ενημερωσε μας..θα σου στειλω τοτε και μια ωραια και θρεπτικη πανευκολη αυγοτροφη αν θες..


ευχαριστω σιγουρα θα ενημερωσω σε ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## pepsi

> θα το βαλεις οταν μετρησεις 12 με 13 μερες απο οταν ξεκινησε να κλωσσαει τα αυγα...δηλαδη αν ξεκινησε να κλωσσαει απο την πρωτη μερα 15 ιουνιου μετρα 12-13 μερες απο τοτε..στην 14-15 συνηθως σκανε μυτη οι νεοσσοι!!!!!!


σημερα εβαλα για πρωτη φορα το μπανακι στης 14.00 και θα το βγαλω στης 15.00 ελπιζω να κανω καλα. μολις το εβαλα πηγε ο αρσενικος πληθηκε τιναχτηκε και αφου τελειωσε πηγε στην φωλια και βγηκε η θηλυκια. ελπιζω να μην βλαψω τα αυγα. ο σηζυγος μου φοβαται οτι τα αυγα δεν θα βγουν γιατι λεει οτι θα πεση η θερμοκρασια των αυγων οταν θα κατσουν.

----------


## mitsman

Μια χαρα τα λεει ο σύζυγος σου!!

----------


## pepsi

> Μια χαρα τα λεει ο σύζυγος σου!!


αν διαβασεις πιο πανω ηταν η συμβουλη για υγρασια λιγο πριν την εκκολαψη. εκανα βλακεια δεν θα βγουν? μια φορα μπηκαν πληθυκαν καθαριστηκαν και μετα εγω την εβγαλα.

----------


## mitsman

Αν θες υγρασια ψεκαζεις λιγακι το κλουβι!!!!!
ΑΝ τα αυγα ειναι γονιμα και ειναι η μερες τους θα βγουν... μην ανησυχεις!

----------


## pepsi

> Αν θες υγρασια ψεκαζεις λιγακι το κλουβι!!!!!
> ΑΝ τα αυγα ειναι γονιμα και ειναι η μερες τους θα βγουν... μην ανησυχεις!


δεν ξερω αν ειναι γονιμα δεν εκανα ωοσκοπηση αλλα γινανε στης 15 η 16 ιουνιου και 17.18,19,20 συνολο πεντε. απο της 16 ιουνιου δεν εχουν σηκωθει απο τα αυγα μια το ενα μια το αλλο.οταν λες να ψεκασω δεν θα τρομαξουν? η φωλια ειναι απο σκληρο χαρτονι κλειστει.

----------


## lagreco69

> οταν λες να ψεκασω δεν θα τρομαξουν?



Εαν δεν τα εχεις ξαναψεκασει ποτε!! το πιθανοτερο ειναι να τρομαξουν. μην ψεκασεις απευθειας επανω τους!! 
κανε το στο επανω μερος του κλουβιου. προσοχη ομως να την βραχει η τροφη και οτι αλλο τους εχεις π.χ αυγο.

----------


## ria

> *Αν θες υγρασια ψεκαζεις λιγακι το κλουβι!!!!!*
> ΑΝ τα αυγα ειναι γονιμα και ειναι η μερες τους θα βγουν... μην ανησυχεις!



ειτε ψεκασει το κλουβι ειτε βαλει μπανακι οπως εγραψα πιο πανω ΑΝ τα αυγα ειναι ΓΟΝΙΜΑ θα βγουν ..σε περιπτωση ομως που ειναι γονιμα και δεν βγουν δεν θα φταιει απαραιτητα η υγρασια και το μπανακι αλλα μπορει αλλοι παραγοντες οπως να εχει σταματησει η αναπτυξη του εμβρυου για καποιο λογο κτλ...μη βγαζουμε λοιπον λαθος ,μεθοδους οι οποιες ειναι δοκιμασμενες απο ατομα που εχουν γνωσεις...το πουλι δεν θα παει ποτε να κατσει στα αυγα οταν θα ειναι εντελως μουσκεμα και θα σταζει...μολις δροσιστει θα τιναξει τα πουπουλα του πρωτα...και η περιττη υγρασια θα φυγει...με τον καιρο αυτο και χωρις υγρασια ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΟΝΙΜΑ πιο πιθανο ειναι να μην βγουν λογω υπερβολικης ζεστης και πτωση της υγρασιας  απο τα κανονικα επιπεδα παρα απο το ερημο το μπανακι!

----------


## pepsi

> ειτε ψεκασει το κλουβι ειτε βαλει μπανακι οπως εγραψα πιο πανω ΑΝ τα αυγα ειναι ΓΟΝΙΜΑ θα βγουν ..σε περιπτωση ομως που ειναι γονιμα και δεν βγουν δεν θα φταιει απαραιτητα η υγρασια και το μπανακι αλλα μπορει αλλοι παραγοντες οπως να εχει σταματησει η αναπτυξη του εμβρυου για καποιο λογο κτλ...μη βγαζουμε λοιπον λαθος ,μεθοδους οι οποιες ειναι δοκιμασμενες απο ατομα που εχουν γνωσεις...το πουλι δεν θα παει ποτε να κατσει στα αυγα οταν θα ειναι εντελως μουσκεμα και θα σταζει...μολις δροσιστει θα τιναξει τα πουπουλα του πρωτα...και η περιττη υγρασια θα φυγει...με τον καιρο αυτο και χωρις υγρασια ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΟΝΙΜΑ πιο πιθανο ειναι να μην βγουν λογω υπερβολικης ζεστης και πτωση της υγρασιας  απο τα κανονικα επιπεδα παρα απο το ερημο το μπανακι!


εγω βλεπω οτι εχω μαλλον αλλη μια ασπορη γεννε θα δειξει το πρωτο αυγο εγινε 15 η 16 τα υπολοιπα 17 18 19 20 μεχρι στιγμης τιποτα μαλλον ο αρσενικος ειναι ασφαιρος. δεν προκειται να δω απογονους.

----------


## pepsi

μετα απο παυση 2 μηνων και αφου περασαν οι ζεστες και ξεκινησαμε διατροφη ειπα να βαλω την φωλια χτες για να ξεκινησουμε μηπως και δουμε κανενα νεοσσο. εβαλα χτες λοιπον τη φωλια και την εφτιαξαν αμεσως το περιεργο σημερα ειναι οτι εκανε αυγο πως γινετε αυτο τοσο γρηγορα?ετυχε και ειναι ασπορο?

----------


## lagreco69

Το αυγο χρειαζεται καποιες ημερες για να δημιουργηθει ο φλοιος του μεσα στην θηλυκια, το πρωτο αυγο ερχεται! μετα απο περιπου μια εβδομαδα εντονου βατεματος. απλα ταιριαξαν οι χρονοι σας, εαν δεν εβαζες φωλια θα στα εκανε στον πατο. με το καλο σου ευχομαι!!!!!! σχετικο αρθρο Η εσωτερική άποψη του αυγού.

----------


## geog87

κωνσταντινα κ γω ευχομαι με το καλο!!!ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα!!!

----------

